# Retirement Visa



## TimD (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi, 
My question is hypothetical...Can anyone please let me know if a retirement visa is knocked back, do you have to wait for any period of time before you are able to apply again?
The reason I ask is as my financials stand at present, I am able to show an income well above the required 65,000 baht per month, which is due to my current employment in Australia. Obviously that income will cease once I sell up and move to Thailand.
I have a mortgage and will be selling my property which should give me around the AUD$160k after the sale.
What I would prefer is to have the visa prior to selling the property.
Any advise greatly appreciated.


----------

